# Alternative Rückgabe große ArrayList



## Greilomat (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe momentan ein großes Problem mit einer Anwendung, die große Listen (ArrayList) mit bis zu 50000 befüllten Objekten vom Server an den Client zurückgibt. 
Bei mehreren parallelen aufrufen von mehreren Clients aus gibt es eine OutOfMemory-Exception. Der Server muss bis zur Rückgabe der Liste alle Objekte im Heap halten und der GarbageCollector kann nichts mehr freigeben. 
Gibt es eine elegante Alternative zu diesen großen Listen? Kann ich "stückchenweise" die Objekte an den Client schicken und dieser packt sie dann in eine gemeinsame Liste? 
Die Anwendung läuft auf Glassfish 2.1.1 und verwendet IIOP als Übertragungsprotokoll.
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß
Greilomat


----------



## XHelp (16. Mai 2011)

Auf welcher Seite fliegt denn der Fehler?


Greilomat hat gesagt.:


> Der Server *muss* bis zur Rückgabe der Liste alle Objekte im Heap halten


Wenn es auf dem Server passiert, dann musst du wohl damit leben. Oder den Speicher erhöhen, oder doch auslagern oder die Vorgehensweise umdenken.


----------



## HoaX (16. Mai 2011)

Oder die Clients immer nur Teillisten mit max. 1000 Einträgen holen lassen.


----------

